# ¿ Donde conseguir "Fortran" ?



## torrevino (Abr 3, 2010)

hola gente, queria saber si alguien conoces el fortran y sabe donde se puede descargar (tengo entendido que es gratis) tengo win 7 y no lo consigo, quiero programar con fortran y no puedo, en la facultad me hacen usar el compaq visual fortran, algo asi, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2010)

Con un poco de imaginación:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...d&meta=&aq=1&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=fortran&gs_rfai=


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2010)

> . . . Fortran 77, Fortran 90 . . .


 

Yo soy de la época del Fortram 4 que lo compilaban con Watfor .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2010)

Quien es el arcaico que todavía usa FORTRAN? Los únicos que conozco que aún lo usan por no se que historia son los ingenieros eléctricos. Todas la otras especialidades usan el C hace un rato laaaaaaaargo...


----------



## torrevino (Abr 4, 2010)

jajaj posta no se usa mas, pero te lo dan para q*UE* vayas conociendo el tema de programac*io*n, y para el primero q*UE* su*girió* poner descargar fortran del google, sepa q*UE* como no se ah desarrollado mucho el fortran no se encuentra asi nomas para win 7, ya me explicaron como se debe y ahora lo ten*go* funcionando, es un rollo lo q*UE* me dijeorn peor anda, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2010)

torrevino dijo:


> jajaj posta no se usa mas, pero te lo dan para q*UE* vayas conociendo el tema de programacioon



Ahhh...siempre los aprendices de brujo haciendo de las suyas!!!!
Yo me pregunto por que no estudiarán Pascal y enseñarán un lenguaje que se parezca más al resto de los que existen actualmente en vez de enseñar ese engendro del FORTRAN?
Y me respondo: No lo hacen por que HAY QUE ESTUDIAR!!!!!


----------

